
An Analysis of the Costs of Storing Data on the Ethereum  Blockchain (2018) [pdf] - kruhft
http://busfactor1.ca/kruhft/eth0000-data-storage-cost-analysis--2018.pdf
======
kruhft
Any questions? Eratta? Comments?

~~~
ShorsHammer
Nice contrast, i'm sure there's many applications not using logs when they
should be.

Perhaps a brief explanation of gas in ethereum for the the uninitiated and
rough USD cost at todays median gas settings from
[https://ethgasstation.info](https://ethgasstation.info) or similar.

If cryptokitties 2.0 comes along you may be waiting a long time to store this
data without seriously increasing costs. Depending on the use case that might
be a hard choice to live with.

~~~
kruhft
You might find the other papers interesting:

[http://kruhft.busfactor1.ca/the-eth-papers/](http://kruhft.busfactor1.ca/the-
eth-papers/)

